

Understanding Browser Usage Share Data - davux
http://windowsteamblog.com/ie/b/ie/archive/2012/03/18/understanding-browser-usage-share-data.aspx

======
dave1010uk
Microsoft seem to be saying IE usage is much higher than reported (by
StatCounter) here due to China being underrepresented. However,
<http://www.ie6countdown.com> (also from Microsoft) shows China has the
highest IE6 market usage at 23.8%. It seems as though Microsoft are trying to
get people see a bit more of the "truth" in this blog post but are
purposefully hiding the "whole truth".

